#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Book request: Petrochemicals in Nontechnical Language (3rd or 4th)

## AngusSo

Hi there,

Anyone have 

1) Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language (4th) by William L. Leffler
2) Petrochemicals in Nontechnical Language (3rd or 4th)?



Urgent need!! Thx!!See More: Book request: Petrochemicals in Nontechnical Language (3rd or 4th)

----------


## Nabilia

Petrochemicals in Nontechnical Language 3rd edition.pdf 11.373 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrpolobrown

I dont see any more links?

----------


## student88

> Petrochemicals in Nontechnical Language 3rd edition.pdf 11.373 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please, kindly reupload this book as the link isn't working anymore

----------


## umair2kplus

Dear Nabilia,

Please upload the link for Petrochemicals in Nontechnical Language 3rd edition.

Thankyou!

----------


## xforehaj

Here you go: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muhammad Hani

No active link. Pls upload again.

----------

